# $500 Giveaway Qualification Thread for March 2009



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the qualification thread for the March $500 Giveaway!

*NO DISCUSSIONS IN THIS THREAD!*

This thread is only for qualification notification!

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!*

Once you have met the following qualifications, you may post here advising us you would like to be entered in the giveaway.

*Qualifiers:*
*
Ten (10) posts during the month of March 2009 (25 word minimum - no post padding).
Equipment must be listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.
*
*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!* 

*Non-qualifying posts will be deleted with no explanation!*


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

I have already qualified this month! I really could use some good luck too!

Thanks for the opportunity Home Theater Shack! :bigsmile:

Mike


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Qualified

show me the money...:spend:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Please enter me as well. Thanks!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Count me in. :bigsmile::spend: If I win the wife gets a shopping spree. She has been a saint through my whole HT build. Well, maybe not a spree but I will do something nice for her. 

Matt


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi guys!

May I be entered as well?

(Cue up Hendrix playing the Star Spangled Banner)

As a Patriot. I hereby affirm that a Shack Stimulus Package would be spent wisely and passed along to a compatriot of the Shack network. These times are tough...but take heart. Conspirator's (such as my wife) be HANGED!!! (just kidding of course) New drapes, couches, or living room furniture have no place in our constitutional right to pursue the American dream of Home Theater. 

And that dream which we all share. Is to watch March Madness, The Super Bowl, The World Series, The Quest for Lord Stanleys Cup or Star Wars (for the 1,231st time) in the glory which we know as High Definition on as large of screen as our rooms will bear witness to.

In all seriousness. Thanks Shack. Especially the BW team and more recently to tonyvdb. While this hobby/obsession of ours is fun. It's not possible for some of us who haft to be as creative with their budgets as possible.


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I've qualified. Good luck to me.


----------



## jmuir (Jan 9, 2009)

I have qualified. Please enter me in the giveaway.

If I win I see another DYI sub in my future.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey.... good luck everybody (please enter me also).


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Candoo said:


> I have now found what i hope to be my new home. and while my excitment as lead me to post tons of post in just my first day of visit here.
> I have had the pleasure of reading so many informative threads already.
> 
> thank everyone for the warm welcome too the forums and it is nice to see clean well focused threads and replies and no bashing or faming.
> ...


I 2nd Candoo's sentiments...
and please enter me in the contest as well- I have probably over extended my budget, but I'm about done for some time- riiight:whistling:


----------



## Bailman (Nov 21, 2006)

I am qualified and feeling very lucky. Good Luck to the rest of you.addle:


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Qualified and WOW could I use it!


----------



## AudioIronHorse (Apr 29, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed as I humbly submit my entry!
Good luck everyone and thanks to the shack for your help with REW! :bigsmile:


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I have enough posts this month. Please put me in!

Jeff


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Count me in. I _need_ a new DIY subwoofer.

- Kyle


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in and I need a center channel stand or dricore or carpet or birch plywood and a sub...


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I'm qualified, even posted my equipment so count me in! I wish myself good luck, LOL. I really need a subwoofer and feeling inadequate without one. LOL Incidentally, this is my favorite website hands down. :jiggy:


----------



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Well I'm qualified for this month. 

I decided that if I win this month I'm going to use ALL the movie to help towards building a surround system for one of my good friends and neighbor. He loves film, he in fact have been filming independent movies for a few years with a group of friends. Unfortunately even though he would love anything close to a theater for his family he spends all his time and money taking care of his family, producing his films, teaching a local class for kids how to edit film, & going to school to finish his degree.
I can match the 5 and donate some of the equipment. I also have a few more hundred in donations from some of our other friends as well. Hopefully if I win that will put us in better budget range for him.


Good luck to all of us and thanks to shack for putting together the stimulus package!!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I've qualified, The cash would go a long way to replacing my pioneer amp which is definately on it's last legs.

Good luck all.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Has everyone posted their equipment list in the Home Theater Equipment forum? 

Just checking! No reply is needed.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep. I did. That is a great idea to have a resource for questions regarding specific equipment. I didn't know it was there until the giveaway posting.

Great Idea.

- Kyle


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I believe I qualify


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am now concerned... the winner spoke of a hanging if he should win... :yikes:

Congratulations to *paints*! Winner of the March $500 Cash Giveaway! :T

arty:

We appreciate all who participated and hang tight cause we gonna do it again this month. Actually... this month we will have TWO $500 winners. :dumbcrazy:


----------



## BigPines (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats paints! You are a true patriot! 

Please let us know if you end up buying anything fun. 

Mike


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats *Paint*! Have fun spending it on your upgrade, whatever it may be. :T


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Two for this Month Sonnie? :unbelievable:
Now that's what I call stimulating the economy and partaking in this fabulous forum.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

congrats paints...... enjoy spending your $$$ and good luck.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the win!


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Good news!! No Gallows for the wife! And I have a plan.

I figure on the day a bunch of giant sized packages containing Infinity or Yambeka speakers are delivered to the doorstep. I'll have dinner reservations already planned to help cushion the blow!

Thanks Shack! This is truely the most forum friendly environment I have ever seen.

SHACK RULES!!


----------

